# Where is good to live in Perth



## cliveandkaren (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi thinking of making the move to Perth I have been offered a job in Henderson and am wondering where is a good lace to rent. What schools ect. Is Rockigham ok??


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

C&K,
Did you end up making the move to Perth?
How did you go with your location choice?
Cheers


----------



## Green76 (Aug 23, 2012)

Perth is not small so exact place is most important to settle.


----------

